
Essential Eight, Essentially - timothy-quinn
https://blog.congruentlabs.co/essential-eight-essentially/
======
burrben
Quite relevant with the ACSC warning of attacks at the moment
[https://www.cyber.gov.au/threats/advisory-2020-008-copy-
past...](https://www.cyber.gov.au/threats/advisory-2020-008-copy-paste-
compromises-tactics-techniques-and-procedures-used-target-multiple-australian-
networks)

